# "make.exe" konnte nicht gefunden werden. [VirtualHAM]



## IcedCoffee (15. Februar 2005)

MOin

    ich will gerade ein GameBoy-Advance spiel progra.. und da gibt es hir ja auch ein schönnes TuT 

    so und mein probl.. ist

```
Der Befehl "make.exe" ist entweder falsch geschrieben oder
    konnte nicht gefunden werden.
```
   das ^ ^ kommt immer wenn ich F7 drücken will wenn ich im VirtualHAM bin

   also warum kommt das und was kann ich tun damit es weg geht?


----------



## Tobias K. (15. Februar 2005)

moin


Ist die Datei denn da wo der Compiler sie sucht?
Sprich sind die richtigen Pfade eingestellt?


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## IcedCoffee (15. Februar 2005)

mmh

naja ka ich kenne die datei nicht
und im code finde ich auch nix
also da kommt der name "make.exe" auch nicht vor

aber finden konnte ich die datei auch nicht


----------



## Tobias K. (15. Februar 2005)

moin


make.exe hat auch ncihts mit deinem Code sondern mit dem Compiler bzw. der IDE zu tun.
Man muss aber irgendwo in der Ide Pfade einstellen können.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## IcedCoffee (16. Februar 2005)

irgendwo ist gut
 nur wo?

 ich konnte nämlich nix finden und wo die  make.exe ist weiss ich auch nicht :-[


----------



## IcedCoffee (16. Februar 2005)

prob.. gelöst

 ich habe mir über legt das ich Delphi lerne
 und irgent wie ist die sprache auch leichter
 um kleine 2D games zu programmiren


----------



## BadMourning (16. Februar 2005)

Auch wenn du jetzt mit Delphi arbeiten willst:

Ich hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem, da lag es am Verzeichnisnamen
der Installation von MSVC++.

Mein Pfad war: ..\Programme\Microsoft Developer Studio\...
und irgendwie kam das Programm nicht mit langen Pfadnamen
zurecht.

Ich hab dann beim Installieren den Installationspfad auf
..\Programme\MSVC6\.. gesetzt und seither hatte ich nie mehr
Probleme dieser Art.

Kannst es ja mal ausprobieren...

BadMourning


----------

